# ATIS Tech in 8ACCS



## 17thRecceSgt (29 Apr 2006)

I am thinking of doing a CT to ATIS Tech, and have been looking on the AF website at different units.  8ACCS looks like the place I would like to go.  Is this possible as a 1st posting??  

I read they do 60+ deployments a year and the Sqn is deployable in 6 hrs.  Sounds like a good go.

If any ATIS Tech's have any info on this or anyone in 8ACCS has any info, it would be appreciated.

Tks!

MRM


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (16 May 2006)

Tks to those that replied to me,  your info was extremely helpful.

Was at CRFC today, Component Transfer to ATIS is now in the works.  

Cheers!

MRM


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (16 May 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Tks to those that replied to me,  your info was extremely helpful.
> 
> Was at CRFC today, Component Transfer to ATIS is now in the works.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hot Lips (16 May 2006)

Good Luck with that MudMan

HL


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (16 May 2006)




----------

